# Knitting through grief



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

The work is beautiful. Hope you worked out a lot of your grief, it has truly shown up as love. Hence, it is truly a lovely, or loving, piece.


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Your Mum would be pleased and proud.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Your mom would love the piece and be very proud.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

It is beautiful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh WOW, no words to describe the beauty in it.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

It's stunning! Your mother would surely be proud.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, yes! Beautiful tribute. I like to think her fingers were touching your needles the whole way.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

A labor of love and we are proud of you too. 

Carol J.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Your work is quite beautiful. The loss of one's mother is one of life's greatest pains. I share in your loss as I recently lost my mother. I am sure she is loving you and the way you have honored her.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done, this is a stunning piece of work. And to complete it during a time of huge grief, is amazing. I'm sure your mum would be very proud of you. I wish you all the best for the future. X


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

It's beautiful! What a lovely tribute to your mother and the great craft she handed on to you!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work and I am sure she would be very proud of you


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

That is so beautiful! You should be very proud of your work, I know your mother would be.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a glorious tribute to your mom. I'm sure she is smiling right now.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, you are a "master knitter". She is surely proud.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your work is so beautiful and I know your Mom is very proud of.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

So beautiful and as someone else has already written, what a tribute to the gift your mother passed on to you. She is certainly very proud of you!

I see you're new here; welcome!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. What a truly wonderful group of people belong to KP.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Your shawl is absolutely lovely... you should be proud and I know your mother would be. A beautiful tribute to her and I hope it helped to ease your grief. Take care.....


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just beautiful. Your Mom loves it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Susie J said:


> Beautiful. Your Mum would be pleased and proud.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your mom would be saying. Good job well done and to think I taught you.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my!! A stunning tribute to your dear Mother. You have done an amazing job, she would be extremely proud of your knitting skills.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

That is so beautiful and a wonderful tribute to your Moms memory.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's a very difficult time and I think everyone handles it differently. Be kind to yourself and do the things that are important to you to help you get through this terrible time.


----------



## ntompkins (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful! Your Mum would be very pleased.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. You can feel each stitch was made with love for your dear Mum. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's exquisite and I'm glad that you found a way to feel closer to her and find some comfort.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I've run out of adjectives to describe your beautiful work. What a fantastic tribute to your Mum.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How beautiful! Sorry for your loss, your mom would be so very proud of you. My mom also taught me how to knit.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful outpouring of love between mother and daughter portrayed there. My heart goes out to you in this time of grief


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of work - 4 weeks? Amazing! Your mother is bursting with pride and patting herself on the back right now after seeing this! You should be feeling the warmth of her smiles - wonderful tribute and fantastic knitting.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


There are many people here who are working through grief. You have picked a good group to join. Your work is beautiful and your mother would be proud.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

What a wonderful way to work throuth grief. WOW that is definitely a family heirloom that you have produced... Your mother would be soooooooooo proud of you and you have a great creation to honour her with ..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just beautiful! So sorry for your loss. Your mom is smiling down on you with pride!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone. When I finished this I gave it to my Granddaughter to put away. (Just in case I can't knit anymore in the future) Keira-Lee really loves it. It doesn't matter if she doesn't have children. Her Mum still has all the handknits, shawls, blankets, jumpers, booties, beanies etc that I made for KL


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and a true tribute to your Mom and the love you shared


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I know that your Mother would be so very proud of you. That is the most beautiful work of art I have ever seen and when I look at it I see not only beauty but healing and so, so much love coming out of it. You have paid your Mother the greatest of honors by choosing and completing something that you had not tried before. I am so very proud of you and all the work and feelings that you pouring into this beautiful piece.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

It's stunning, and I'm sure that she's incredibly proud of you, not just for knitting it, but for the strength it takes to share it. ::hugs::


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

She certainly would be proud of this stunning piece that you made in her honor.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is beautiful!!
Of course she would be touched and love it because it is so special!
Hugs!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. That's my favorite of her designs. Yes, knitting can be very therapeutic. So sorry about your Mom passing. She'd definitely be proud of you.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

any mother would be honored by a beautiful shawl like that. it's a wonderful tribute - and an heirloom.

my deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> I know that your Mother would be so very proud of you. That is the most beautiful work of art I have ever seen and when I look at it I see not only beauty but healing and so, so much love coming out of it. You have paid your Mother the greatest of honors by choosing and completing something that you had not tried before. I am so very proud of you and all the work and feelings that you pouring into this beautiful piece.


Thank you so much


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely memorial to your mother!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

its beautiful


----------



## Georgia Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

What a wonderful way to remember your mother and work through your grief, I am sure she was cheering you on, in every stitch. That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Georgia Chicken said:


> What a wonderful way to remember your mother and work through your grief, I am sure she was cheering you on, in every stitch. That is a beautiful shawl.


Thank you


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Your mum would be so proud. Your shawl is so beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful work to provide you with lovely memories of knitting times together with your Mother. Peace.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh your mom should be proud! It's beautiful and a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

No doubt she is very proud. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

This is exquisite. She would be proud, for sure. Lovely work and a lovely way to honor your mom.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

It is very beautiful and I am sure your mother would be proud of you, too. I understand your pain I just lost my husband of 27 1/2 years and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Stunning! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmansker said:


> It is very beautiful and I am sure your mother would be proud of you, too. I understand your pain I just lost my husband of 27 1/2 years and I am very sorry for your loss.


Thank you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

It's abasolutely gorgeous. I'd frame it and hang it on a wall. I truly understand your feelings as my mom taught me to knit also and I feel close to her while I'm doing it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your work is beautiful, she would be very proud as you should be.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


I'm sorry about your mom. The pain is sometimes more than we can bear. You put your grief to a constructive use in a beautiful way. Your mom should be/is proud of you.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning and a tribute to your mum!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent work,beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You have created a beautiful tribute to your Mom.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stunning, your mum would be so proud of you


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

4 weeks!! I would still be knitting after 4 years. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!~ Gorgeous!~ Gorgeous!~.


----------



## sandy98026 (Aug 22, 2013)

That is one of the most beautiful pieces of work I've ever seen!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your love for her came through...yes...she would be very proud of this beautiful creation that you made..


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

That is a wonderful, and beautiful, tribute to your mom!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunningly beautiful. I know what it feels like to lose your Mother. Mine passed away 8 yrs ago and I still miss her every day of my life.

Keep yours very close in your heart. She will always be with you. Mine is.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! You did amazing work on it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you have done well I love her patterns I have done a few


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh that is so very beautiful. A project full of love. Hope each stitch gave you comfort and triggered happy memories.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful and a wonderful tribute.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beyond beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Absolutely stunningly beautiful. I know what it feels like to lose your Mother. Mine passed away 8 yrs ago and I still miss her every day of my life.
> 
> Keep yours very close in your heart. She will always be with you. Mine is.


Thank you so much. The love on this knitting site is amazing and I am so very happy that I joined. Yes as I always say to my granddaughter the people you love will be in our hearts forever


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is beautiful. I know what you mean I crocheted through a lot of grief and it is very good therapy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sandy98026 said:


> That is one of the most beautiful pieces of work I've ever seen!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> That is beautiful. I know what you mean I crocheted through a lot of grief and it is very good therapy


Yes I think so too. Thank you


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Juat had to add my congratulations on your beautiful work,as had been said your Mum is very proud of you, i believe those we have said goodbye to can see and hear us, keep knitting to make her proud and she will help.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

My Mom has been gone 34 years and some days the pain is still so strong. 
What a lovely shawl and honor for her.I imagine she must have been as lovely as your work.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Wonderful. Hope you can pass on to family member


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so beautiful!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I´m sorry for your lost, but your mother would be very proud of your work!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous tribute!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bonbarnie said:


> Oh my goodness. Wonderful. Hope you can pass on to family member


Thank you so much. I have already given it to my darling granddaughter Keira-Lee to put away for later, just in case I can't make her one in the future. I have made quite a few things for her and they are just packed away. I so wanted her to have handknits from me. She absolutely loves it. Her mum still has all the shawls, jumpers, blankets, booties, beanies etc that I made for Keira-Lee who is now 14 years old


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. That's gorgeous. What a great tribute.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

A beautiful and stunning piece! Your mom would be proud of her student!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rosesla said:


> My Mom has been gone 34 years and some days the pain is still so strong.
> What a lovely shawl and honor for her.I imagine she must have been as lovely as your work.


Yes I do know what you mean. Some days it feels like it happened yesterday. I personally don't think you get over losing the people you love, some days you just get through on automatic pilot. Thank you


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your mom. You have done a beautiful job and I am sure she is very pleased to be honored this way. May it bring you some peace every time you look at it.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

It is truely spectacular and she would be so proud! What a wonderful heirloom you have created! I hope it gives you peace and comfort as well.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It is absolutely exquisite. Great knitting.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

That is beautiful. So sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

This is stunning!
((((HuG))))


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful, especially when one thinks of the fact that you knitted through your grief. I lost my mother last year - she had a good life and was 98 - but when this happens, one realizes even more that that grief is unique. I was so close to her and it's still a pain in my heart. With one's head, however, I think we shouldn't be selfish and let her go to her reward. After all, it's only a question of time before we all follow to meet again. I feel your grief and loss.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Your mom would be so proud...It's a great work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jaydee said:


> It's so beautiful, especially when one thinks of the fact that you knitted through your grief. I lost my mother last year - she had a good life and was 98 - but when this happens, one realizes even more that that grief is unique. I was so close to her and it's still a pain in my heart. With one's head, however, I think we shouldn't be selfish and let her go to her reward. After all, it's only a question of time before we all follow to meet again. I feel your grief and loss.


Thank you so much. So sorry for your loss too


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

If I were your mum I would be very proud. Beautiful work.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Beautifully done. Sorry for your loss. I bet she was watching you knit and is very proud.


----------



## Crafty2468 (May 26, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! So sorry for your loss. Your Mom is so proud and smiling from above.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

A true tribute to your mum. I lost my mom in Oct of 2012. Since she was the one that taught me to sew, crochet and knit. Every project I have done or do has a bit of her in it.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of work. Your Mom would be proud.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, the shawl is lovely. I'm sure your Mom would be very proud.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous. What a beautiful tribute to your mother.


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It is absolutly a wonderful tribute to your mother. She is I am sure looking down with pride. Knitting is a wonderful way to work through grief. When my husband passed away I went on a knitting frenzy for our children tackling knitting diffent figures into the sweaters, I had to concentra which help with the empty void he left in my life. Keep up knitting it is a great way to pay tribute to your mother
NannyMuriel


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunning. I'm sure she's extremely proud of you. So very sorry for your loss. It's always difficult to give a loved one back to God.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Your work is a stunning tribute to your Mom.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

what a beautiful work of art. I know she is prouder than you could ever imagine. what an artist you are. Beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NannyMuriel said:


> It is absolutly a wonderful tribute to your mother. She is I am sure looking down with pride. Knitting is a wonderful way to work through grief. When my husband passed away I went on a knitting frenzy for our children tackling knitting diffent figures into the sweaters, I had to concentra which help with the empty void he left in my life. Keep up knitting it is a great way to pay tribute to your mother
> NannyMuriel


Thank you so much, I will certainly do that. It gives me so much comfort and I feel close to her when I'm knitting and while she was still here, I thanked her for teaching me to knit and how much pleasure it gives me. I mostly knit for babies and toddlers. I absolutely love seeing babies and children in handknits. Well pretty much anybody in handknits really. Puts a smile on my face


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your mom. Your creation will be a cherish heirloom.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

So beautiful! Your mom definitely is proud of you! When my mom passed when I was a young teen I sulked in my room for a long time. The sweater I wore was unraveling and the unlooping drew my attention such that I taught myself to knit by re-looping yarn! As I was young and didn't drive, I found knitting needles in the basement with some crazy orange yarn and just 'figured it out'. My mom used to knit but I do not have memories of it, but do remember the hats she'd make us as kids. Moms never stop being an inspiration.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful work! I am so sorry about your loss. Your mom would be very proud indeed!


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

It is glorious! I'm sure your mother is gloating in heaven, saying "See that shawl? MY daughter made it" Isn't she amazing?

Sending you a big hug.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How sweet, the shawls is a true work of art and testimonial to your mother's teaching. It was my father who literally pushed me into a yarn shop and asked the owner to teach me how to knit even though I fought it but not for long as I took to it like a duck to water. When my father passed away it took me over a year to put those needles back in my hands and not sob. We all work through our grief in different ways. I know he sees my work and smiles. I am sure your Mum does as well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

T said:


> So beautiful! Your mom definitely is proud of you! When my mom passed when I was a young teen I sulked in my room for a long time. The sweater I wore was unraveling and the unlooping drew my attention such that I taught myself to knit by re-looping yarn! As I was young and didn't drive, I found knitting needles in the basement with some crazy orange yarn and just 'figured it out'. My mom used to knit but I do not have memories of it, but do remember the hats she'd make us as kids. Moms never stop being an inspiration.


Thank you so much. I am so sorry for your loss.it must be so devastatingly hard to lose someone so special at such a young age. Sending you lots of love


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

This is just beautiful.
My sister passed away last Monday (the 19th) very suddenly. I have been burning my knitting machine up knitting to try and deal with the grief I feel. I used to knit for her all the time.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

what a beautiful piece. You will have that now for a remembrance always.


----------



## Cookie1957 (Jul 20, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. So sorry for the loss of your mother. I'm sure she would love knowing teaching you to knit brought you comfort during this time of grief. You will always have this beautiful piece to remind you of her.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

A beautiful treasure.....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

crossettman said:


> This is just beautiful.
> My sister passed away last Monday (the 19th) very suddenly. I have been burning my knitting machine up knitting to try and deal with the grief I feel. I used to knit for her all the time.


Oh I'm so sorry. I found that you have to do whatever helps you to get through the dark days. I hope you find some comfort in doing that. Sending love and hugs


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Exquisite ! May your grif continue to become more bearable.. So talented. Heartfeldt prayers


----------



## sullim02 (May 28, 2013)

stunning and now you have a permanent reminder of her and your love for her


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work - am sure your mom would be very proud of you.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

She would be so proud of you. That is beautiful and what a tribute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful, this is heirloom quality. Knitting is the best therapy for anybody at any time.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

So beautiful. If I hadn't had my knitting and crocheting after my husband died I think I would have crashed completely. Your Mother would have been so proud of your work.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am sure she is smiling down on you for such beautiful work. What a tribute to her.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry about your Mum. Looks like she taught you good. The blanket is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

This is stunning. You will have at times had your mind 'wander' and recalled so many of the 'special times' with her. And they will come back to you when you have this near, and comfort you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This is beautiful, your mum would be sooooo proud of you. Well done you are a credit to her.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL
Your mother is smiling at you.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I can see the love for your mother in each stitch. It's a stunning piece.

Elle


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I know she would be very proud of your beautiful work...and it is a fitting tribute to her as well.
Jane


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is gorgeous. So sorry for your loss. Did knitting help with your grief?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Great pain produced such beauty.....


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

A beautiful tribute to your Mother. It is exquisite.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure your mom is smiling down on you! Beautiful shawl and tribute to her!


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a work of art God bless you!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

What a wonderful memory for you. Your knitting is exquisite!


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

That is an amazingly beautiful work of art .. good for you!! .. Knitting has so many applications ,,, it consoles, it calms, it frustrates, it provides pleasure when work is all done .. it adds to your vocabulary of cuss words at times .. but when all is said and done ... it helps smooth over troubled waters

G


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

It's lovely! Yes, she would be very proud, indeed!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

What a beautiful way to remember your Mom. Thoughts & prayers to you & family!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Gosh! that is beautiful. you mum would be very proud.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. Your mum would be so proud of you. It looks very complicated. It will become a family heirloom I'm sure.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. I am sending you gentle hugs.
Your Oak Leaf Shawl is beautiful. What a wonderful job you did. Blessings to you.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! what a beautiful tribute to your Mom

I hope your memories help bring you to peace soon


----------



## sumagoo (Mar 10, 2014)

She would be so proud of you! It is so beautiful!


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations your an assess to your mums time and patience she will be looking down feeling very proud. You have done an amazing job.
( if you have a link to the pattern i would appreciate it) good luck with your next project this one is going to be hard to beat. Andrea


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

This is so very beautiful. I know your mom would be proud of your work. May God bless you. Hugs


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

And said:


> Congratulations your an assess to your mums time and patience she will be looking down feeling very proud. You have done an amazing job.
> ( if you have a link to the pattern i would appreciate it) good luck with your next project this one is going to be hard to beat. Andrea


Thank you so much. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby.


----------



## handmadebysue (Dec 10, 2011)

The shawl is elegant and reflects your affection and love for your mother.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, that is gorgeous and I know your Mom would be proud, she taught you well.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Your shawl is absolutely fabulous! What a wonderful tribute to your mother! jdp


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful creation..I suggest you pass it on to a close relative to cherish when you are reunited with your dear mother. But,be sure to make notations of your story so it too is passed on as an heirloom..your grief has aided you in creating a masterpiece in honour of the one who gave you life..xo


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

What a stunning piece of work. I can tell that A lot of love has gone into it. Sorry to hear about your Mother. It must be comforting to know that she left you with a personal interest of hers.


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

RosD found your link and now the pattern. Thank you ,


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do to remember your Mom and she would be extremely proud as your work is truly wonderful. Thoughts are with you at this time of loss...


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

What a wonderful tribute to your Mom! It shows the love.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tat'sgran said:


> Amazingly beautiful creation..I suggest you pass it on to a close relative to cherish when you are reunited with your dear mother. But,be sure to make notations of your story so it too is passed on as an heirloom..your grief has aided you in creating a masterpiece in honour of the one who gave you life..xo


Thank you. I've already given it to my darling granddaughter Keira-Lee to put away for later. She really loves it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

your mom is smiling at the beautiful work you did


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful and I am so sorry about your losing your mom. I know the sadness and grief you are going through.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work. her spirit shines through. my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! ;0)


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

First of all....I am sorry you lost your Mom. It is a bitter pill to swallow. I lost my Mom in 2006 and I still miss her everyday. I want to pick up the phone and call her, but there is no phone service in Heaven.

As for your piece...Well!!! It is gorgeous! Your Mom would be very proud of you and it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I am sure she would be proud of your accomplishment! Now you have a lovely remembrance piece that is a family heirloom! I hope it comforts you.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Such beautiful work. Your Mother is surely smiling for you. It's a beautiful testament of your love for her.


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful piece & I'm sure your mother was smiling & looking over your shoulder with every stitch. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Outstanding work Proud Mum looks down on you from her resting place.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Your mom would be beyond proud! Now when those times come, and they will, wrap yourself up in it and know the love.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! Stunning!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

So lovely! I'm sure she would love it.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this difficult time. Always remember how lucky you are to have had the kind of mother who spent time teaching you something she loved and was the kind of mum that you would miss her so deeply.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Just stunning!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

What a beautiful work of art; a wonderful tribute to your Mother


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

The shawl is beautiful - your Mom is very proud of you. I bet you will feel her near you when ever you wear your shawl. My condolences on her passing.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Breathtaking! I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Just beautiful. Your mom will be very proud!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

What a marvellous tribute to your mom.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so beautiful, I sure your sorrow, my mom passed away last week. My condolence to you and yours.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so beautiful, I sure your sorrow, my mom passed away last week. My condolence to you and yours.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Very, very nice work.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Your dear mum surely did teach you well. That is just beautiful and she would be proud of you. We miss our mothers so very much, but our memories are so vivid that we will never really be without them.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother, she is so proud of you


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

How beautiful your work is. I am sure your Mom is looking down and smiling. I am so sorry your Mom is gone, Hopefully this will be a wonderful reminder do good times.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning!Awesome therapy, it worked for you.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful work and a beautiful tribute to your mother.
Be proud of your work, she would be proud too!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic pattern and the knitting is superb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a beautiful story of turning the loss of your Mom into a piece of Art. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It is beautiful! I'm sure your mom would love it!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

What a loving and beautiful tribute to your mother. I am so sorry for your loss. As you wear it, you can feel her surrounding you with love and continuing protection as mothers do forever.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

That is spectacular!! I am sure your Mom would be proud! And you should too, its beautiful!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Glorious and a wonderful tribute to your mother.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

wow - that is truly amazing!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I think that your mother would be very proud! That is gorgeous!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow so beautiful. Your Mom would have been so proud of you.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work. Your mother would surely be proud of you for your efforts. That is one beautiful shawl.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

great work of art. your mom is proud.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


I know the heartbreak of losing your Mom...your shawl is Absolutly beautiful. Wear it, and think of her.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. A work of art.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

That is so lovely.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely stunning and a wonderful memorial to your mother!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen. I think your mom was right there with you as you made it, assisting in each stitch.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How beautiful..Your mother is smiling down on you and saying great job..


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Your mom would love the piece and be very proud.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is so beautiful, she would be proud!!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to your mother! She taught you well, this is truly an heirloom!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely stunning knitting is a great therapy for grief
not only it relaxes oneself but it is amazing how much you remember have been down the track twice and took up knitting after I lost my husband


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

An absolute work of art. She would be so proud that you made it in her honor and that you stretched your skills to do so. Congrats and condolences to you.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh she most certainly would be proud! That is beautiful!!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, mums really are so special.
On a lighter note your shawl is absolutely beautiful and a great tribute to your mothers teachings. D


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bonniebb said:


> That is so beautiful, I sure your sorrow, my mom passed away last week. My condolence to you and yours.


Thank you, I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family and friends


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Your shawl is just wonderful,I'm proud off you for doing something positive after your loss....and I'm sure your mum is also x


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to your Mom.


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

Stunning piece of work, your mum would be so proud.


----------



## anne heslin (Dec 6, 2011)

It is stunning. Be proud of yourself and the memories you have of your mum.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, I am sure your mum would be proud


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

What a lovelt peice of work. When my mum died a friend gave me a comelia tree, now, every time it flowers I think of her


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> A labor of love and we are proud of you too.
> 
> Carol J.


Yes!! I'm sorry for your loss. Your beautiful work on a beautiful pattern is a tribute to you and your mum. Hope you are comforted by doing this. Aloha... Bev


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Magnificent. Blessings upon you.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

How very wise of you to know to take on something to "work through your grief". Your knitting is absolutely gorgeous; what a lovely tribute to your Mom as well.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! She is smiling down with pride.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your Mother would definitely be proud. It is just beautiful


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

That is so beautiful, you should be very proud. Knitting is a great release for all sorts of emotions.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous, your mum would have been so proud of you.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


It's exquisite and your mum would be very proud.

Correction: Your mum IS very proud. Perhaps you didn't see her but she was with you with every stitch.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your mother, but I have never seen anything so absolutely gorgeous. I'm sure your mom would approve of your efforts on her behalf.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful memorial for a beloved mother! She would be so proud of you.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I am sorry your mom is know longer with you but I'm sure her spirit is. Your work is beautiful and she would be very proud of you.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is stunning, knitting helped me to deal with grief too


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL work of art! Your Mom would be so proud of you! You'll always think of her when you see it! I lost my Mom in 2010... I miss her every day! I was her main caregiver...she was 81...I have wonderful memories...it does get a little better with time, but you'll always miss her! How wonderful that she taught you to knit!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

merry knitter said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL work of art! Your Mom would be so proud of you! You'll always think of her when you see it! I lost my Mom in 2010... I miss her every day! I was her main caregiver...she was 81...I have wonderful memories...it does get a little better with time, but you'll always miss her! How wonderful that she taught you to knit!


Thank you. Yes I do miss her everyday and I feel close to her when I am knitting and forever grateful that she took the time to teach me.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your shawl is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow. Gorgeous!! Sorry for you loss!


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

Incredible. I hope it eased your pain. Miss my mom daily (14 years later) but it is all good. Don't want to forget!


----------



## Shirleylynn (Apr 29, 2014)

Really beautiful.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous and the detailing is or seems to be quite challenging. I'm sure that your mother is smiling down on you, for this beautiful work that you have completed! I know what you mean about losing your mother. I lost my mother not quite 3 years ago, and just got the strength on this past Mother's day to go to her gravesite. There's nothing that I've ever been through in my life, quite as devastating as losing mom. God bless you and I ask that He continues to strengthen you regarding the loss of your mother.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is absolutely exquisite. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

That's the most stunning knitted shawl I have ever seen. What a wonderful tribute to your mother!


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to your mother! I know she is extremely proud of you and your work. That is a beautiful piece and worth the time and effort you put into it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ireneofnc said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous and the detailing is or seems to be quite challenging. I'm sure that your mother is smiling down on you, for this beautiful work that you have completed! I know what you mean about losing your mother. I lost my mother not quite 3 years ago, and just got the strength on this past Mother's day to go to her gravesite. There's nothing that I've ever been through in my life, quite as devastating as losing mom. God bless you and I ask that He continues to strengthen you regarding the loss of your mother.


Thank you. I'm so sorry for loss too. The kindness of everyone on this site is truly amazing. I feel blessed to be here.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is stunning! What a wonderful tribute to your Mom.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Oh WOW, no words to describe the beauty in it.


I agree so so beautiful


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Oh WOW, no words to describe the beauty in it.


I agree so so beautiful


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. She would be so proud of you as we all are. Its absolutely beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that is gorgeous. What a treasure to have to remind you of your mom. I have a shawl I made while morning my sister and it is very special. Kind of like getting a hug from her when I wear it. I hope your shawl will bring you comfort.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

What a glorious, meaningful way to work through your grief in this time of loss. And how wonderful that, for the rest of your life you will have this exquisite shawl to remind you of your mother - may it always bring back wonderful memories of her love for you and the times you spent knitting together.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very beautiful , The loss of your Mom is a terrible one I lost mine in 89 still miss her. Your shawl is a memorial to her wear it with pride and love.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! Spectacular! So sorry for your loss. Hope being busy helped your [email protected]


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very beautiful work! I can understand your grief and may you smile when wearing your beautiful shawl. She taught you well. The first year is always the hardest. I wish you well. Revan


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Totally stunning! You mother would be extremely proud of you.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

She is proud, I'm sure, and she watched over your shoulder as you lovingly placed every stitch. Beautiful tribute to your beloved mother.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


Oh my,this is so beautiful...you can see the love that you have put into this in your Mothers memory..and I know she would have been so proud of her Daughter, each time you look at this you will be feeling her Love God Bless


----------



## Margo67 (Sep 8, 2012)

It is a beautiful shawl, and one that you have put a lot of love, into the making (of it).Well done, I am so proud of you, and I think your mum would be as well.


----------



## Junglehair (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Your mum would have admired your beautiful work.


----------



## John Alexander (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,
This is really a beautiful and outstanding project.
it is so lovely.it is done by hardworking.
Thanks for sharing it.
JOHN


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sure your mom is proud of you. Your work is spectacular. A beautiful tribute!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Oh wow, that looks wonderful ! So beautiful amazing work ! &#9829;


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wow what detail


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

So beautiful....


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its beautiful. Very well done.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Your work is beautiful may you have peace.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnificent!!!! MUM taught you well.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

My God....this is a gorgeous, gorgeous piece...your mom must have been helping and supporting you. I am sorry for your loss. God bless you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

That shawl is breathtaking!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, you did an amazing job. Your mother would be so proud of you.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is quite the tribute you paid to your dear Mom. I understand the need to 'work through grief' as I lost my son in February. Sending prayers for strength, healing and peace...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mamapr80 said:


> That is quite the tribute you paid to your dear Mom. I understand the need to 'work through grief' as I lost my son in February. Sending prayers for strength, healing and peace...


Thank you. I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Sending love and hugs 💛


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


What a beautiful 'memorial' to your Mother. Just takes my breath away.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

missjg said:


> What a beautiful 'memorial' to your Mother. Just takes my breath away.


Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

missjg said:


> What a beautiful 'memorial' to your Mother. Just takes my breath away.


Thank you. Oops sorry accidentally hit the button twice. Not sure how to delete second post


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, that is a work of art! Just fantastic!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I think we're all proud of you. Your work is amazing. A real tribute to your mother. You have made an heirloom that will be in your family for decades.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yotbum said:


> I think we're all proud of you. Your work is amazing. A real tribute to your mother. You have made an heirloom that will be in your family for decades.


Thank you. I really appreciate all of the very kind people and comments on this site. What a truly wonderful group of awesome people from all over the world.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> When my Mum passed I was so distraught and wanted so much to feel close to her. I thought I should make something special and something that I hadn't tried before. I had never knitted in the round before. This is what I made, knitting day and night for 4 weeks. The pattern is Oak Leaf Shawl in 4ply by Maybe Baby. I love it and I like to think she would be proud as she taught me to knit.


What a beautiful testament to your mum, i'm sure she is so proud of you, so sorry for your sad loss, i cannot imagine life without mum. x


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful piece. I nice heirloom for you to have and pass on.

SEA


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

What Beautiful way to honor your Mum as you grieve for her - She taught you well :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's beautiful


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yotbum said:


> I think we're all proud of you. Your work is amazing. A real tribute to your mother. You have made an heirloom that will be in your family for decades.


Thank you so much


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

It is beautiful. Something to be treasured and passed on to future generations.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your shawl is truly gorgeous--beautifully made.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Your mother would definitely be very proud of such a skilled and loving daughter!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bloomers said:


> Your mother would definitely be very proud of such a skilled and loving daughter!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Your mom taught you well....absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

It's beautiful, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. Your project turned out very beautiful!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful way to remember your Mom.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss....it's very hard to loose your mom! What a wonderful legacy she left you...teaching you to knit. My grandma taught me and I think back with a lot of fondness all the hours I sat on her lap as she guided my little fingers.

You honored your mother greatly...beautiful work!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieMcC said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss....it's very hard to loose your mom! What a wonderful legacy she left you...teaching you to knit. My grandma taught me and I think back with a lot of fondness all the hours I sat on her lap as she guided my little fingers.
> 
> You honored your mother greatly...beautiful work!!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A very big thank you to all who have looked or commented on this page. I am totally overwhelmed by all of the lovely comments. You have all helped me so much and I thank each and everyone of you. What an amazing group of wonderful people from all around the world&#128158;


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> It is gorgeous. So sorry for your loss. Did knitting help with your grief?


Yes it really did. I cried a lot, I stayed awake till about 3am, had a little sleep, then as soon as I was awake again I started knitting. I felt really close to her as I was knitting this shawl. It was a great comfort and I'm not really sure how I managed to finish it, without mistakes. 4 weeks later it was done and I love it. My darling granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it too, so I gave it her to put away for much later. A big thank you to you and everyone who has looked and left beautiful comments for me. I am overwhelmed by the kindness shown to me💞 I love her and I miss her everyday💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is totally stunning!! She sure would be proud!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is totally stunning!! She sure would be proud!


Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My Mum's birthday today, I love her and I really miss her &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My Mum's birthday today...


Be sure to wear your shawl in memory of her today.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Be sure to wear your shawl in memory of her today.


Thank you Jane 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dachsmom said:


> That is gorgeous. So sorry for your loss.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
How in the world did I miss this? I know we have talked about our mums and I don't think you ever get over the loss. My mother and I were never really close, I knew she loved me and I loved her but I was a lot closer to my dad. He would talk to me like an adult and he was a funeral director. He had his own funeral home and everyone loved him. I thought my world had ended when he passed and then I started looking after mum. I took her from her hometown to live with us and at first she was not happy but after 6 months she decided this was good. Then a year and half she passed. I am so happy for you that your mother loved you and cared to share her love with you. That way when you are knitting all your beautiful work I know she is sitting beside you and encouraging your finger to produce these beautiful items you make. Just know she and a God are with you ever day.
God Bless,
Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> How in the world did I miss this? I know we have talked about our mums and I don't think you ever get over the loss. My mother and I were never really close, I knew she loved me and I loved her but I was a lot closer to my dad. He would talk to me like an adult and he was a funeral director. He had his own funeral home and everyone loved him. I thought my world had ended when he passed and then I started looking after mum. I took her from her hometown to live with us and at first she was not happy but after 6 months she decided this was good. Then a year and half she passed. I am so happy for you that your mother loved you and cared to share her love with you. That way when you are knitting all your beautiful work I know she is sitting beside you and encouraging your finger to produce these beautiful items you make. Just know she and a God are with you ever day.
> God Bless,
> Linda


Thank you Linda. I'm so sorry for your loss too. I cried a lot, I stayed awake till about 3am, had a little sleep, then as soon as I was awake again I started knitting. I felt really close to her as I was knitting this shawl. It was a great comfort and I'm not really sure how I managed to finish it, without mistakes. 4 weeks later it was done and I love it. My darling granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it too, so I gave it her to put away for much later. A big thank you to you and everyone who has looked and left beautiful comments for me. I am overwhelmed by the kindness shown to me. ???? I love her and I miss her everyday. ???? Ros


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is because you are so special. Your work is exquisite and a lot of loves goes into that you make. You are one talented lady and the only one on this site that answers everyone's reply. That says a lot about you. Don't ever change my friend. Look forward to always seeing your work.

Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ros, this is such an outstanding piece of lace knitting. I am truly touched by your post in regards to your mom passing away and can understand why you needed to do this. I can feel the love you put in every stitch. What a tribute, and I know that she is so proud of you and your accomplishments, not to mention what a wonderful, warm and kind lady you turned out to be. I bet she was pretty fabulous too! Hugs to you my talented friend. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> That is because you are so special. Your work is exquisite and a lot of loves goes into that you make. You are one talented lady and the only one on this site that answers everyone's reply. That says a lot about you. Don't ever change my friend. Look forward to always seeing your work.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much Linda. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stevieland said:


> Ros, this is such an outstanding piece of lace knitting. I am truly touched by your post in regards to your mom passing away and can understand why you needed to do this. I can feel the love you put in every stitch. What a tribute, and I know that she is so proud of you and your accomplishments, not to mention what a wonderful, warm and kind lady you turned out to be. I bet she was pretty fabulous too! Hugs to you my talented friend. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much Dee, I cried so much in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes. Nothing much got done and I didn't care. I stayed up late and got up early, I was obsessed with finishing it. My darling GD Keira-Lee has it now and she absolutely loves it. Thank you for your very kind comments and the hugs, I'm needing them right now and appreciate them. ???? Ros


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Can only imagine your pain. Glad you found solace in your knitting. She would be so proud of your beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dachsmom said:


> So sorry for your loss. Can only imagine your pain. Glad you found solace in your knitting. She would be so proud of your beautiful work.


Thank you so much dachsmom. Knitting this helped me so much, it was a great comfort to me.???? Ros


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Mom is looking down at you with great joy. It is beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

destiny516ab said:


> Mom is looking down at you with great joy. It is beautiful.


Thank you destiny516ab and my Mum's name is Joy. ????


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful and what a productive way to work through your grief. Good for you.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning!
So sorry to hear about your mother. You've made a beautiful tribute to her.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sanditoes48 said:


> Beautiful and what a productive way to work through your grief. Good for you.


Thank you so much sanditoes48.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

salmonmac said:


> Stunning!
> So sorry to hear about your mother. You've made a beautiful tribute to her.


Thank you salmonmac. It was recently the anniversary of her death and her birthday a few days later. I miss her so much. ????


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much sanditoes48.????


I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sanditoes48 said:


> I am very sorry for your loss.


Thank you sanditoes48. ????


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous xx how inspiring to turn your grief into something truly beautiful xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bridget J said:


> Absolutely gorgeous xx how inspiring to turn your grief into something truly beautiful xx


Thank you Bridget. ???? Ros xx


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CARABELLA said:


> Amazing work.


Thank you CARABELLA. ????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful...
....your mum would be very proud of her daughter


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

barbarafletcher said:


> Beautiful...
> ....your mum would be very proud of her daughter


Thank you so much Barbara. ???? Ros


----------

